
Free Computer Science E-Books - Anon84
http://www.e-booksdirectory.com/listing.php?category=24
======
billswift
Thanks, this will be useful. As I said on my blog in "The Web Is Still Not
Adequate for Serious Study", one of the biggest problems with using the web
for study is finding things, like this, that may be out there somewhere.

~~~
Celcius
I've found that Wikipedias references are usually really good and then just
using wikipedia and wikibooks to become familiar with the subject enough too
investigate further is quite effective.

Although if I want to really study something beyond introductory reading I use
scholar.google.com and looking at the articles published in the last decade or
so as well as looking at the papers citing them too be quite effective.
Although that is most effective when you are researching a narrow subject and
it does sometimes require you too pay too have access too the journals,
something which my university provides.

Lastly there are quite a lot of recorded univerity lectures published online
that cover just about any subject you'd want to study from the comfort of your
computer. I'm verry happy google has made an effort to gather them at:
<http://www.youtube.com/edu> recently altough there's other places. For
computer-science in particular I've found this blog to be highly good at
gathering the interesting ones: <http://freescienceonline.blogspot.com/>

I realize you might already know all of this but as a student I personally am
quite pleased with what the Internet provides for me especially as I like (and
it enables me) to go far above and beyond what is assigned as course work,
when I study something.

------
neilo
Very cool! I'm not complaining, but I do wish they provided more formats than
just PDF (PRC, LIT, etc.)

------
tomsaffell
Any recommendations from this list?

